# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  soo....any My Little Pony fans?

## iPanda

*ducks from the hate*

Just seeing what other herpers enjoy the show xD

----------


## Doggey75

No......Never liked it.  :Razz:

----------


## Pyrate81

I watched the old version when I was a kid.  I'd probably be some level of Brony if I got into it today.  I've seen clips and get memes from a friend of mine who loves the show.  Without seeing an episode, it seems a bit cheesy. Thankfully I don't have cable and never knew when it was on, Spongebob may have a had a fierce competitor for my TV marathons.   :Wink:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-05-2014)

----------


## iPanda

it's so addictive it hurts xD and some episodes are cheesy...but I think that's standard for all kids shows xD hahahaha. I need a following who likes it so I can do trades for snakes...my plushies for their snakes xD

----------

_Pyrate81_ (04-09-2014)

----------


## Artemille

*raises hand*

----------


## MasonC2K

> *ducks from the hate*
> 
> Just seeing what other herpers enjoy the show xD


You are a girl so it's OK. I don't get Bronies though. They're a strange folk. Whatever floats you boat though.

The only "girly" cartoon I ever watched as a kid was Jem. Mostly because I thought she was pretty and the transformation was cool. Cheesy as heck looking back on it though. Although you could say I am nostalgic about it. 

Not so much for the ponies though.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (04-16-2014),_Ridinandreptiles_ (04-16-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

^^  haha!  nice, I used to watch Jem all the time too.

----------


## sho220

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment...ntcmp=features

 :Surprised:

----------


## Pyrate81

It's like in Frozen with the trolls. People see rocks that roll around by themselves and you're scared. But then they pop up and start singing songs and turn out to be love experts.  :Very Happy: 


ps- Sho, are you a closet Brony?   It's ok, we will give you hugs if you are.

----------


## Darkbird

Hate to admit it but I can name most of the characters on that darn show. I have a 14yr old excuse in the form of my daughter though,  so hopefully I get a pass. I wouldn't turn it on myself, but when she has it on it's a bit like a train wreck, I can't help but stop for a couple minutes.  And since she basically watches nothing else, I see more than I want. This might be my punishment for getting her addicted to Dragon Ball Z, so oh well.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (04-30-2014)

----------


## Rob

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------


## Xaila

Shamefully yes.  I've watched the entire show.

----------


## Divinity

My sisters watched it so much I think I know more about it now then them <.<

Nightmare Moon is a boss, now back to my cave  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Michelle1221

I watch it with the kids.  It's cute. My youngest daughter's favorite is the one when fluttershy turns into a bat.

----------


## Mr Oni

I watch it with my kids. Its actually a very good show.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Est3UNs-LIk

I'm not wearing shirts or watching it by myself but I do enjoy it.

----------

